# Does IBS have a connection to postprandial hypotension?



## Balt72 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi All,

I have IBS-D and for the past 7 months I begin to get this under control. I have been doing FODMAP diet so far no tomatoes and no High Frutose garlic or onions. During that process had some sugar issues also under control naturally. Now for past 2 months I have issues with postprandial hypotension. After eating my bp drops to 101/77 not horrible but I'm normally 134/85 or higher . I have read stuff how to fix postprandial hypotension I will try tomorrow. But I'm wondering does it have a connection with IBS? Any info on this would be appreciated... Thanks again .


----------

